# Using a Double lever Corker, HELP.



## BigDfromTN (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello all,
Need a bit of help here. 
Im a newbie and have a double lever corker. The problem Im having is that most of the corks stand proud of the top of the bottle. But a few of the 6 gallon batch will be pushed below the top of the bottle. All of this at the same setting of the plunger.

What am I not doing right?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Luc (Apr 5, 2011)

I use the same hand-corker and never experienced this.

I did experience sometimes corks that will not go in all the way, and then I hammer them down.

Are you using the right size of corks ??

Luc


----------



## BobF (Apr 5, 2011)

After bottling my first 1g batch, I used my double lever corker to break open my piggy bank to fund a floor corker purchase!

Seriously, repeatable results with a dl-corker requires a consistent method of using it. The only way I could use mine with consistent results was to put the bottle on the floor between my feet and operate the corker from above with a single, steady motion to drive the cork. I saw this demonstrated in an online video.

Every time I've tried to put the bottles higher up than the floor, I've seen variation in the depth of the corks.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with above, eliminate the hard work of the hand corker and get at minimum a Portuguese floor corker. They are pretty cheap and Ive had mine for many years now and am just starting to need a replacement jaw which is like $12. The Italian is better and then the Swiss is the best but thats a huge jump in price to the Swiss! Bacl onto that handcorker though. First thing is that you need to put the bottles below you so that you can use your body and not just the corkers movements. Another thing is to dampen the corks with a kmeta solution before inserting. And third make sure you are not over filling any bottles as that will make it impossible to push the cork in, even if its not hitting the wine there just isnt enough space between the cork and the wine to reliece pressure.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 5, 2011)

I've found that doing this will make things easier and you'll have less mishap. The key is to drive the cork into the bottle in one fell swoop. Position your body over the bottle, load the cork, and with one quick thrust, throw the weight of your upper body down onto the corker arms and the cork will go into the bottle. You only get one chance at it, so it has to go all the way in on the first thrust. If you get one that is a little high, you can use a dowel and mallet to tap it down.


----------



## BigDfromTN (Apr 6, 2011)

Luc said:


> I use the same hand-corker and never experienced this.
> 
> I did experience sometimes corks that will not go in all the way, and then I hammer them down.
> 
> ...



Actually using a size 8 that came with a kit.
Also while hammering one down with a rubber hammer the bottom of the bottle broke out!!! What a mess and a waste of good wine!

Thanks Minn... for the photo and plans. I think I will try that next batch.



BobF said:


> After bottling my first 1g batch, I used my double lever corker to break open my piggy bank to fund a floor corker purchase!
> 
> Seriously, repeatable results with a dl-corker requires a consistent method of using it. The only way I could use mine with consistent results was to put the bottle on the floor between my feet and operate the corker from above with a single, steady motion to drive the cork. I saw this demonstrated in an online video.
> 
> Every time I've tried to put the bottles higher up than the floor, I've seen variation in the depth of the corks.



I put them between my feet while seated in a chair and use my upper body to press down. I try to keep the corker "plumb" and straight with the top of the bottle.



Wade E said:


> I agree with above, eliminate the hard work of the hand corker and get at minimum a Portuguese floor corker. They are pretty cheap and Ive had mine for many years now and am just starting to need a replacement jaw which is like $12. The Italian is better and then the Swiss is the best but thats a huge jump in price to the Swiss! Bacl onto that handcorker though. First thing is that you need to put the bottles below you so that you can use your body and not just the corkers movements. Another thing is to dampen the corks with a kmeta solution before inserting. And third make sure you are not over filling any bottles as that will make it impossible to push the cork in, even if its not hitting the wine there just isnt enough space between the cork and the wine to reliece pressure.



I began wetting them but it did not seem to help. ???

As for over filling.... I use one of the little cheap wands and when I remove it the wine is right about the bottom of the neck of the bottle.


Guess I need more practice or as some have said.... A new better corker!!


----------



## BigDfromTN (Apr 6, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I've found that doing this will make things easier and you'll have less mishap. The key is to drive the cork into the bottle in one fell swoop. Position your body over the bottle, load the cork, and with one quick thrust, throw the weight of your upper body down onto the corker arms and the cork will go into the bottle. You only get one chance at it, so it has to go all the way in on the first thrust. If you get one that is a little high, you can use a dowel and mallet to tap it down.



Thanks, I may try that next batch!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

Wade, we need to make Lon's design a part of the tutorials. Excellent!


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 6, 2011)

I made one of Lons holders and it made all the difference.. Also a fast deliberate motion to insert the cork. Drive it home


----------



## J_D (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the same double lever corker. I had a similar problem. Make sure the outside of the neck of the bottle is dry. If not the v-shaped part that fits to the bottle neck will slip and the cork will not go in the bottle all the way.

Since then I haven't had any issues.


----------



## BigDfromTN (Apr 7, 2011)

J_D said:


> I use the same double lever corker. I had a similar problem. Make sure the outside of the neck of the bottle is dry. If not the v-shaped part that fits to the bottle neck will slip and the cork will not go in the bottle all the way.
> 
> Since then I haven't had any issues.



That could possibly be the problem???

I will pay close attention to that next time and try to report back.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 7, 2011)

I still use my double lever corker. I can't say I've had any serious issues so far after a year and a half. I do want to get a floor corker. Maybe I'll ask for one as a combination Birthday/Father's Day gift in June.


----------



## zipur (Apr 7, 2011)

I just used my double lever corker and had no issues. I did 24 bottles last night. 

The first time I used it, I had similar issues as you. Corks weren't going into the bottles very well and some were sticking out. This time, I did something different. I tossed a handful of corks into a sanitizing solution and let them float. I would "dunk" a cork to get it wet and shook any excess water off of it. I found, with the corks a little damp/wet(not soaked), they went into my bottles better than they did dry. 

Maybe give this a shot and see how it works. I do plan on buying a floor corker though. They are a lot better but for now this works for me.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 7, 2011)

Bring the corks to a boil in clean water, then turn the heat off and let them soak for awhile with something to hold them down. I did it this way last time and had no problems.


----------



## chachi44089 (Apr 7, 2011)

Damp with sanitizer also halped a lot. I just sprayed them with k-meta a few minutes before using and had them in a small container with a lid.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 7, 2011)

Sanitizing and making sure your corks are soaked in Boiled or hot waterfor atleast 15 minutes will make inserting them in the bottle much easier.


----------



## Brintk (Apr 7, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> Sanitizing and making sure your corks are soaked in Boiled or hot waterfor atleast 15 minutes will make inserting them in the bottle much easier.



I, too, have been using a double lever corker for 3 years now and have made, and bottled, about 70 gallons of wine. My S.O.P. for corking is to boil about a pint of water in a 6 qt dutch oven, then put a metal spaghetti strainer in the top of the pot with the corks in the strainer. (Sort of a makeshift double boiler.) Cover it for 8 to 10 minutes and let the corks steam. Turn off the heat. Then proceed to insert the corks in the bottles. They go in easily, and completely.

If I'm using synthetic corks (Nomacorc), I let them sit in a bath of K-Meta + water for about 20 minutes before inserting them in the bottle. No problems.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 7, 2011)

Another possible option: See if your local home brew store rents a floor corker. Mine does. At $4.00/day, its a great deal for the amount of bottles I cork.


----------



## wvbrewer (Apr 7, 2011)

I corked 30 bottles in just a few minutes with the hand corker. I had someone handing me the bottles. Save you money for more wine.


----------



## BigDfromTN (May 23, 2011)

Update....

I bottled a small batch of wine yesterday. Using synthetic corks and soaking them in sanitizer prior to insertion. First few did not go in all the way. Then I increased the speed of inserting and the rest all went right in as they should. I think I was just pushing down the levers too slow...


One did stand a little high but the contents of the bottle was a little high as well. I pushed it further in by hand and about an hour later it was back up. It stopped at the same spot and was stable at that position this AM.

Thanks all for your help and input.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 23, 2011)

BigDfromTN said:


> Update....
> 
> I bottled a small batch of wine yesterday. Using synthetic corks and soaking them in sanitizer prior to insertion. First few did not go in all the way. Then I increased the speed of inserting and the rest all went right in as they should. I think I was just pushing down the levers too slow...
> 
> ...



The one that popped back out could have had a little too much wine in the bottle and back pressure was pushing the cork back out. I had one do that before, removed about 1/4 inch of wine and no problems after that.


----------



## robie (May 23, 2011)

Yep, as several mentioned, it's consistency in speed and pressure. One swift movement with a good deal of pressure! Let the corker tell you when to stop.

Like Doug just wrote, make sure you have proper air space under the cork, or it likely will come out sooner or later, especially after the bottle warms up a little... won't be a pretty sight if bottle is on its side when it happens.....


----------

